
Ask HN: Anybody want to join the Solo Founders Telegram chat? - alexanderisora
I have to admit I love Telegram more than anything else. It&#x27;s a perfect tool for communicating to me. But alas, there are no chats for discussing technologies, news, growth hacks, startups, design etc.<p>That is why I&#x27;ve created an open Telegram room for solo founders. It&#x27;s a community of talented solopreneurs, indiehackers &amp; Product Hunters where people (will) chat and share their projects &amp; marketing strategies, find partners and instantly get valuable feedback!<p>I also maintain a Google Doc with the projects of the members. There is a location field, so hope people will connect in real life too.<p>Since this message looks like spam, I will reveal the link in a comment once there is a demand of at least one man.
======
latte
I'd love to join - can you please share the link?

